# My hair turned orange when I dyed it blonde!



## cai5 (Apr 9, 2013)

I dyed my hair for the first time ever with a box dye from Walmart, medium blond. My hair was a very light brown but after I dyed it it was orange! I then tried to dye it with a lighter blond dye but it turned even more orange. It faded a lot, but I went to the salon and she put toner on that cancelled out the orange. If I never put any permanent dye on my hair, will it eventually go back to my natural color?


----------



## cai5 (Apr 9, 2013)

please help! I'm still getting ridiculed for having orange hair, even after I got it fixed. I really just want my hair back!


----------



## Nightgem (Apr 9, 2013)

I can understand what you are going through I had a very similar experience. In September I dyed my very light blond hair Fushia and Aqua blue (mid life crises I think). Sadly the color attached to the hair and I could not get it out. I was told by the company that manufactures the dye that I only had about 3 options, cut it off, dye a darker color or have it done proffesionaly. I ended up going a dark auburn red and I hated it but couldn't figure out how to get my hair back to blonde. I conditioned the hell out of my hair for three months then went to Sallys and bought stripper and level 10 color. I was very careful of what I was doing and my hair did come back to being blonde. Now I need to add that my hair when down is past the middle of my back. I got lucky and only had to have about four inches cut off the back to get rid of the dry ends. Talk to your stylest and see if this could help you out as well but be careful so you don't ruin your hair. Condition, condition!! Lol I just realized I need to update my profile picture to show off my new blonde hair.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't understand your question, but if you continue using a purple shampoo every time you wash, it will help keep your hair from going gold/yellow. I had to go back to my salon for more toner last week, myself. It is a huge inconvenience (not to mention I had to tip the stylist who did my redo).


----------



## katlyne (Apr 9, 2013)

that unfortunately happens when you try to go blond from brown without having stripped or developed it..


----------

